# To do or not to do...



## Nightwalker (24/12/15)

I want to put a dual RBA deck, tvf4 tank on my subox mini mod. Yes or no?


----------



## Nimatek (24/12/15)

You can do it but don't push it too far over 40w. Battery will go down quick. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (24/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> I want to put a dual RBA deck, tvf4 tank on my subox mini mod. Yes or no?



Great idea ! 

A decent dual coil will run perfectly at 50w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (25/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/15)

Doesnt the subox mini mod have a 510 thats not spring loaded?
In that case, just check that it fires okay
I recall some people saying their atties didnt fire properly on the subox mini mod


----------



## Eequinox (25/12/15)

Silver said:


> Doesnt the subox mini mod have a 510 thats not spring loaded?
> In that case, just check that it fires okay
> I recall some people saying their atties didnt fire properly on the subox mini mod


you are correct the 510 is not spring loaded some guys don't check the adjustable screws on the atties and damage the 510 pin on their mods as it gets pushed down into the mod that's a big eina

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/12/15)

We


Eequinox said:


> you are correct the 510 is not spring loaded some guys don't check the adjustable screws on the atties and damage the 510 pin on their mods as it gets pushed down into the mod that's a big eina


Will it fire?


----------



## Eequinox (25/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> We
> 
> Will it fire?


depends if it makes contact check if the pin on the mod has not been pushed to far down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> depends if it makes contact check if the pin on the mod has not been pushed to far down


if it has use a pin or something and gently try to lift it up again


----------



## Nightwalker (25/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> if it has use a pin or something and gently try to lift it up again


Thanks, I'm going to get my tvf4 on pay day. Can't wait.


----------



## Nimatek (25/12/15)

Just put in my order for a tfv4 mini, the rba is brilliant for my needs. 

Will post a deal soon for a crown with rba and 2x dual ss 0.5 coils. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/12/15)

It will work did it on mine and ran quad coils, just prepare to keep batteries with you, mine lasted around 2 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

